# Creative MP3-Player, wer weis wie? [solved]

## schmidicom

Hallo ich habe versucht per Google fündig zu werden hat jedoch nichts gebracht.

Ich wüsste gern ob es möglich ist meinen MP3-Player von Creative unter Linux zum laufen zu bringen damit ich Musik drauf laden kann.

Es ist ein Jukebox Zen xtra von Creative. Das Problem ist jetzt das dieser einen speziellen Treiber benutzt und nicht den üblichen USB-Massenspeichergeräte wie das ja so schön heist.

Gibt es einen Linux port von diesem spez. Treiber damit das ding auch unter Linux läuft?Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Sep 29, 2006 4:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Lara

War auch mal auf der Suche nach dem gleichen wie du jetzt.

Ich glaube meine Suche ist etwa ein halbes Jahr her.

Ich habe jedenfalls nichts gefunden.

Bin mittlerweile auf einen Creative MuVo umgestiegen, damit ich das Ding schnell und unkompliziert als USB Stick mounten kann.

----------

## dakjo

Guck dir mal

```
media-sound/kzenexplorer A QT frontend for libnjb and its supported players.

```

 an. Damit sollte es funktionieren.

----------

## schmidicom

Geht nicht! Entweder sagt er stundenlang er suche nach einem Gerät bis KDE merkt das das Programm abgestürtzt ist oder bricht gleich ab mit der Meldung das er nichts gefunden hat.

Gibt es keinen Treiber der sich auch als solcher installieren lässt. Damit ich auf das Ding genau wie auf einen USB-Stick zugreifen kann.

----------

## hurra

Amarok kann auch mit Zens umgehen.  :Smile: 

----------

## smg

Ich hab nen muvo^2 von creative, auf den lässt sich per mass storage zugreifen! Mounte dein Zen ding halt mal.

----------

## firefly

vorrausgesetzt das ding unterstüzt UMS (USB Massstorage)

----------

## psyqil

 *http://www.answers.com/topic/creative-zen wrote:*   

> Version 2.x of the firmware is not supported by Linux projects such as gnomad2.

 

----------

## SuEt

 *http://www.answers.com/topic/creative-zen wrote:*   

> Version 2.x of the firmware is not supported by Linux projects such as gnomad2.

 

Das stimmt zum Glück so nicht ganz. Es wird libmtp  http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/ benötigt, welches seit Version 2.8.3 von Gnomad unterstützt wird. Damit sollte es prinzipiell möglich sein, auf den mp3-Player zuzugreifen. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich bislang auch noch nicht das Update an meinen Creative Zen auf die Firmware 2.x vorgenommen habe, ich kann dir als auch nicht sagen, wie gut es bereits funktioniert, aber funktionieren sollte es.

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

paßt besser hierher.

----------

## schmidicom

OK hab nun amarok drauf weiss aber beim besten willen nicht wo ich nun den MP3-Player finden soll oder wie ich Musik drauf bekomme.

----------

## SuEt

Hallo

da ich die stabile svn-Version von Amarok benutze, weiss ich gar nicht, ob im aktuellen Ebuild bereits Support für libmtp enthalten ist. Als USE-Flag ist libmtp leider noch nicht drinn und ich weiss nicht, ob Amarok während des Configure-Prozesses die Unterstützung für libmtp automatisch einbindet, wenn libmtp auf dem System installiert ist.

Am einfachsten startest du mal Amarok, klickst dann auf Tools => Configure Amarok => Media Devices. Hier sollte nun bei den Plugins MTP Media-Player enthalten sein. Falls das nicht der Fall ist => Amarok-Ebuild um libmtp erweitern. (oder aber du startest nochmals ein emerge amarok, wobei du gleich nach dem configure die Zusammenfassung von amarok anschaust und überprüfst, ob libmtp-Support vorhanden ist).

Anderfalls das auswählen und im Prinzip bist du dann fertig. Das einzige was noch auftreten könnte, wären Rechte-Probleme.

Musik auf den Player kopieren funktioniert dann sehr einfach: auf der rechten Seite von Amarok Media-Devices anklicken, anschliessend oben das Connect auswählen. Amarok sollte sich nun mit deinem Player verbinden und dann kannst du einfach Musik rüberkopieren.

Aber versuchs doch einfach und melde dich bei Problemen wieder.

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## schmidicom

Ich hab bis jetzt libnjb drauf werde es aber mal mit libmtp versuchen.

----------

## schmidicom

Habe libmtp nun drauf und amarok neu installiert. Aber was ich im Protokoll gesehen habe ist das:

```
./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-mysql --disable-postgresql --with-opengl --with-xmms --without-libvisual --enable-amazon --without-libgpod --without-mp4v2 --without-ifp --without-helix --without-libnjb --without-musicbrainz --without-libmtp --with-xine --without-mas --without-nmm --with-x --enable-mitshm --without-xinerama --with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3 --enable-mt --with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-debug --without-debug --with-arts --with-extra-includes=/usr/kde/3.5/include --with-extra-libs=/usr/kde/3.5/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu
```

Da steht --without-libmtp

Wie muss ich den vorgehen damit das mit libmtp gemacht wird?

----------

## firefly

schau doch mal im ebuild nach wo der support von libmtp deaktiviert wird

----------

## schmidicom

Ok hab das ebuild angepasst, zu dumm habe gerade gemerkt das der interne USB-HUB meines PC Kaputt ist.   :Embarassed: 

Naja kann passieren. Menschen machen Fehler.   :Laughing: 

Ich suche mal ob ich noch nen anderen Steckplatz frei habe.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Sep 27, 2006 4:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe einen Funktionierenden USB-Steckplatz gefunden aber es klappt immer noch nicht. Amarok erkennt ihn einfach nicht. 

Mit "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" kann ich sehen das der MP3-Player dran ist aber kein Treiber geladen wurde. (also wird libmtp gar nicht erst geladen)

```
T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  5 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=041e ProdID=4128 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=Creative Technology Ltd

S:  Product=NOMAD Jukebox Zen Xtra

S:  SerialNumber=01022551F6038C11

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=440mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=1ms
```

Kann ich den libmtp auch manuell laden? Wenn ja wie?

----------

## SuEt

Hallo

libmtp ist eine Bibliothek, kein Modul! Hast du einmal versucht, dass ganze als root zu testen? Mit usb-Geräten hab ich auch immer wieder mal Probleme, vorallem wegen den Zugriffsrechten. Versuch's doch zuerst mit einer aktuellen Version von gnomad (dazu einfach das ebuild kopieren), mit diesem Programm kannst du sehr schnell erkennen, ob's funktioniert oder nicht.

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## schmidicom

Ja ich habe es schon unter root versucht aber es geht einfach nicht.

Auch Gnomad2 sagt er finde den MP3-Player nicht und wenn ich ihn aus der konsole heraus starte kommt zusätzlich noch das:

```
sslinux ~ # gnomad2

(gnomad2:28407): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_new_from_file: assertion `error == NULL || *error == NULL' failed

sslinux ~ #
```

So langsam glaube ich das das nie gehen wird...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SuEt

Hallo

dieser Fehler hat nichts mit dem Problem zu tun. Hab testweise einmal Gnomad ohne angeschlossenen Player gestartet. Bei mir erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung in der Konsole:

```
No MTP devices.

PDE device NULL.
```

Vorallem der erste Eintrag ist interessant. Erscheint bei dir auch diese Meldung? Und welche Version von Gnomad hast du installiert? Und hast du Gnomad installiert, nachdem du libmtp emerged hattest?

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## schmidicom

Muss den Gnomad2 mit libmtp betrieben werden?

Ich habe die version 2.8.1 drauf und libnjb 2.2.5

----------

## SuEt

Meines Erachtens wurde in diesem Thread eigentlich alles erwähnt, was nötig ist, um diesen Player in Betrieb zu nehmen. Zuerst die Firmware herausfinden und anhand derer das richtige Protokoll (libmtp oder libnjb) mit der richtigen Software-Version einsetzen (z.B. wie bereits erwähnt, funktioniert deine installierte Gnomad-Version noch nicht mit libmtp). 

```
Sollte deine Firmware grösser als 2.0 sein => libmtp, wenn sie kleiner als 2 ist => libnjb.
```

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe die neuste Firmware drauf also über 2.0 aber weder der libmtp mit kzenexplorer oder amarok geht noch libnjb mit gnomad.

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SuEt

Ich denke mir, hier besteht ein kleines Informationsproblem. Hier einmal Infos zu deinem Player und die möglichen Protokolle:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Zen#Nomad_Jukebox_Zen_Xtra

Desweiteren, würde ich dir Vorschlagen, das ganze nur mit Gnomad zu testen. Wenns mit dem nicht läuft, funktioniert's auch mit anderen Programmen nicht. Ebenso würde ich empfehlen, die neuste Version von Gnomad zu installieren. Dazu testweise einfach Gnomad-2.8.9 runterladen, nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren und das aktuellste Ebuild in Portage umkopieren (gnomad-2.8.9.ebuild, allenfalls, wenn's permanent sein soll, ins overlay-Verzeichnis kopieren). Nun das Program emergen. Es erkennt automatisch, ob libmtp vorhanden ist und bindet es gegebenenfalls ein. 

Nochmals: libnjb ist völlig untinteressant für dich, das funktioniert mit einer Firmware >2 NICHT!!!!!!! Das heisst, kzenexplorer und alte Gnomad-Versionen brauchst du gar nicht mehr zu betrachten. Das wird und kann nicht funktionieren.

----------

## schmidicom

Na endlich klappt es habe alles mit emerge installiert außer gnomad, das habe ich diesmal persönlich installiert (downloaden, entpacken, compilieren, installieren). Jetzt klappt es auch und er benutzt libmtp für die Verbindung.

Danke für die hilfe bin echt froh das es endlich klappt.

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## schmidicom

Und das ganze auch noch erstaunlich schnell, ich würde mal sagen sogar schneller als unter Windows. Dort brauchte ich für ein Album bis zu 2min hier wars in ein par Sekunden schon drüben und es läuft.   :Shocked: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

ein [solved] hinter dem Thread-Titel wäre besser...Dann hat man es hier was einheitlicher...!

MfG

Scup

----------

